# Giblet identification



## joesfolk (Nov 15, 2010)

Horrible admission:
I have been cooking for, well, too many years to admit.  But I have never been able to tell which parts of the giblet package are which with the exception of the neck.  Sometimes I can tell which is the heart, I think.  Would you kind folks help rectify this sad state of affairs.  Maybe post very clear pictures for me?  At my age I should not be so uneducated.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

The "U" shaped item is the neck. 
The dark red one are the liver.
The one with the silver skin in the middle is the gizzard
The one with the pointed end is the heart. (you know, the heart shaped one)


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 15, 2010)

First of all, bless your heart, thank you.  Now is all of that dark red stuff liver.  My goodness, with that much liver it's no wonder people make drunken chicken.  It wouldn't hurt them a bit!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2010)

The liver is the stuff on the bottom right.  The heart is top right.

Packers are supposed to ensure each turkey gets packed with a full complement as pictured but there is no guarantee the parts are all from the same bird.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> The "U" shaped item is the neck.
> The dark red one are the liver.
> The one with the silver skin in the middle is the gizzard
> The one with the pointed end is the heart. (you know, the heart shaped one)


Andy I cook a lot of Turkey offal, the best tasting meat on a Turkey is the neck, the liver sliced floured then pan fried with sage butter is nearly as good as calf's liver, the gizzard and heart I cook in stock till tender then dice and toss in a salad.This neck made a very meaty soup for four adults at about $1 a bowl for lunch.

I love parsons nose roasted.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 16, 2010)

Parson's nose!?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Parson's Nose
Pope's Hat
Last part over the fence...

I save it for stock.


I find it very annoying that turkey parts like the wings and giblets cost more than a whole turkey!  I can buy a whole turkey for less than a dollar a pound but have to pay twice that for the crap parts I'd use for stock.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy this web site might interest you, the cuckoo mill section is were I buy my turkey bitsPembrokeshire Produce Direct


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Parson's Nose
> Pope's Hat
> Last part over the fence...
> 
> ...



I thought it was pope's nose on a turkey and parson's nose on a chicken 

Don't get me started about the price of parts. Chicken wings that cost as much as boneless chicken breast! Beef bones at $4/lb (when I can find them)...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 16, 2010)

You pay for beef stock bones?


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> You pay for beef stock bones?



Me? No. I just don't usually make beef stock


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Pope's nose.  That's it.

We pay for beef and veal bones, chicken and turkey parts, pork neck bones.  Nothing is free.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Pope's nose.  That's it.
> 
> We pay for beef and veal bones, chicken and turkey parts, pork neck bones.  Nothing is free.



I don't so much mind paying for them. I mind the high prices for those parts.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Andy this web site might interest you, the cuckoo mill section is were I buy my turkey bitsPembrokeshire Produce Direct



Thanks for the link.


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 16, 2010)

I've paid $5 at the butcher's for a bone for my dog before...no  meat on it. Andy is right...nothing is free in our country....not even freedom


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 16, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Parson's Nose
> Pope's Hat
> Last part over the fence...
> 
> ...


 When I was a kid I always thought the chicken back (with tail attached) looked like a turtle, so we always called the tail the turtle head.

Barbara


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> When I was a kid I always thought the chicken back (with tail attached) looked like a turtle, so we always called the tail the turtle head.
> 
> Barbara



Now that you mention it, it does look like a turtle.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 16, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I've paid $5 at the butcher's for a bone for my dog before...no meat on it. Andy is right...nothing is free in our country....not even freedom


 

Especially not freedom....Thank God there are men and women who are willing to pay the price for us to have it. Don't take it for granted. (Climbing off my soapbox now.)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't expect any of it to be free.  I'd just like them to be priced reasonably.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 17, 2010)

Here Butchers and Fishmongers give you the bones so as too retain good customers, in Wales unlike England everyone gets free prescribed medication.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## joesfolk (Nov 17, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> in Wales unlike England everyone gets free prescribed medication.


 

I may have to move!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2010)

Kayelle said:


>



muahaha


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh, Kayelle, thank you for the belly laugh.  That was precious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Kayelle!  Perfect!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 18, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> I may have to move!


You would be made most welcome.

Ps we have the best lamb in the world.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 18, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> ... Wales unlike England everyone gets free prescribed medication.


 
I wonder how long that less, untill the whole thing goes to drain... sorry, nothing personal. But free is not really ever free, somebody is paying for it. Even for bones.


----------



## joesfolk (Nov 18, 2010)

It's my understanding that folks in other places pay much higher rate of taxes than we do here.  In some places it's as much as 98 %.  Still, there is something to be said for everyone being able to get the meds they need.  Back to the topic at hand.

does anyone put the liver in their gravy?  I would think that would make for a very strong taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 18, 2010)

joesfolk said:


> It's my understanding that folks in other places pay much higher rate of taxes than we do here.  In some places it's as much as 98 %.  Still, there is something to be said for everyone being able to get the meds they need.  Back to the topic at hand.
> 
> does anyone put the liver in their gravy?  I would think that would make for a very strong taste.




I would not consider putting the liver into the gravy or using it to flavor a gravy.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 18, 2010)

Given the price of bones in the USA, we lean towards buying bone in meats for a variety of reasons-

  the sweetest meat is usually next to the bone
  I make sure that we have enough sharp knives to cleanly cut meat off the bone
  bone in meat is usually cheaper than boneless cuts

Unfortunately this concept does not work for pork neck ribs and marrow bones which make dandy dumplings.

Rather than paying through the nose for stock bones we'd rather buy Nestle's Minor's brand condensed stock.


----------



## ahkwaihung (Jan 5, 2011)

*More giblets parts*

The small intestines of a chicken and the ovaries of old hens can also be cleaned and stir fried into a tasty dish. This goes well with the parson's nose.


----------

